# Profinet: Diagnose des Netzes bei Problemen



## statix (14 Mai 2018)

Tach zusammen,

ich mache mir Gedanken, in wie weit wir ausgerüstet sein müssen, um in Zukunft eine tiefgehende Diagnose der 
Profinet-Netze in unseren Maschinen leisten zu können.
Bisher haben wir nur Geräte die die Kabelphysik durchmessen, eine Diagnose im Netz ist damit nicht möglich.
Gleichzeitig weiß ich aber auch nicht, was man in einem Profinet-Netz eigentlich so misst, loggt und diagnostiziert. 
Denn bislang hatten wir noch keine Störungen die über "Kabel defekt" oder "PN-Modul defekt" hinaus gingen.

Im Profibus-Bereich gibt es von Siemens die Diagnose-Repeater, nicht jedoch für PN.
Ich weiß, dass die Firma Indu-Sol Geräte dafür liefert, aber Sonderangebote sind nicht gerade.

Daher die Frage: wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Mai 2018)

Naja, die Diagnosegeräte zur Messung der Busphysik und Buslogik sind in der Tat nicht für 1,50 € erhältlich. Vielleicht findest du ja alternativ bei *Softing* etwas...


----------



## dingo (14 Mai 2018)

oder von Procentec:

http://www.procentec.de/netilities/


----------



## Aunex (14 Mai 2018)

Es gibt bei PN zwei unterschiedliche Verfahren um die Diagnose durchzuführen.
Beim passiven Ansatz wird der Telegrammverkehr mitgehört und ausgewertet. Da die Kommunikation an den Punkt zu Punkt Verbindungen unterschiedlich ist, wird das sehr aufwendig. Einige Tools werden deshalb direkt hinter dem Controller verbaut um die gesamte Kommunikation zum Controller auszuwerten. Da kann man dann alle Diagnosen, Alarme, Telegrammlücken etc. sehen. Was fehlt ist die Topologie, Inventurdaten, die Last an den einzelnen Ports und wo Pakete verloren gehen.
Beim aktiven Ansatz fragt das Tool „Wer ist im Netz“ und liest über dann z.B. SNMP, PN relevante Informationen aus. Es erzeugt dabei zusätzliche Last, das hält sich aber in Grenzen.
Im Grunde genommen braucht man beides. Im ersten Ansatz liefert das Monitoring (aktives Tool) aber gute Hinweise, wer im Netz verbaut ist und welchen Status, Diagnosemeldungen, Portlast, Fehlerpakete etc. es hat. Den passiven Ansatz (Sniffen) braucht man mehr bei der detaillierten Fehlersuche.
Es gibt eine Handvoll Hersteller, die diese Tools liefern (AIT, Softing, InduSol, Procentec). Die machen (mehr oder weniger gut) so ziemlich das gleiche. Versuche erst mal herauszufinden, was DU da eigentlich messen möchtest.


----------



## statix (14 Mai 2018)

Da kann ich noch gar nicht sagen,was so gemessen werden muss.
Wie gesagt: wir hatten noch keine großen Probleme.
Daher dachte ich, ich frage mal hier herum. 
Evtl gibt es hier Leute, die ein Profinet-System schon viele Jahre am laufen haben (+10) und schon Erfahrung haben, was so alles auftreten kann und was man dann braucht.


----------



## Indu-Sol (17 Mai 2018)

Es gibt zahlreiche und sehr unterschiedliche Fehler, die auftreten können. Daher sind die 2 bereits erwähnten Diagnoseansätze eine gute Richtlinie zur Überwachung/Fehlerermittlung.
Hier nochmal genauer:
Der aktive Ansatz wird für eine grundlegende Netzwerkdiagnose verwendet, was in deinem Falle das Ethernet System ist. Diese Diagnose ist in erster Linie unabhängig von der verwendeten Applikation, wie z.B. PROFINET, Visualisierung, Kamerastreams, Webzugriffe usw. und erfasst einerseits alle wichtigen Geräteinformationen inkl. Topologie und gibt eine Aussage über die Übertragungsqualität wie z.B. Telegrammfehler, Paketverluste, Netzwerkauslastung und Übertragungsrate. 

Eine solche Netzwerkdiagnose kann einerseits durch entsprechende Tools (z.B. PROscan Active, PROmanage NT von Indu-Sol) über aktive Anfragen realisiert werden, aber auch durch intelligente Netzwerkkomponenten (z.B. Switch PROmesh P9), die diese Informationen einfach und übersichtlich anzeigen.

Ein Nachteil des aktiven Ansatzes ist die zusätzlich erzeugte Netzwerklast durch die Tools (je nach Tool stärker oder sogar verschwindend gering), die fehlende Echtzeitanforderung und das nicht alle Geräte im Netzwerk diese Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. 


Eine Applikationsdiagnose mit einem passiven Ansatz ist immer empfehlenswert für die Echtzeitkommunikation PROFINET. Nur mit diesem Ansatz ist es möglich die Echtzeitanforderungen (Millisekunden Bereich) von PROFINET zu erfüllen und alle relevanten Parameter wie z.B. Telegrammjitter, Telegrammlücken, Aktualisierungsraten zu erfassen und zu bewerten (z.B. PRORFINET-INspektor NT, iPNMA). 

Beispiel: Mit dem aktiven Ansatz können z.B. alle Geräte im Sekunden- oder Minutenbereich erfolgreich erreicht werden (Netzwerkzustand i.O.), jedoch können bereits Kommunikationsabbrüche im PROFINET auftreten (Applikationszustand n.i.O.). 


Bei Indu-Sol haben wir in den letzten 15 Jahren die verschiedensten Fehlerursachen erlebt (Kabel, Stecker, zu hohe Netzwerklast, EMV, Geräte, Software uvw.). https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/fullscreen/59989371/vortex-2018-d-doppelseitig

Da die Anforderungen je nach Maschine/Anlage (Größe, Aufbau usw.) sehr unterschiedlich sind, ist hier eine allgemeine Empfehlung schwer zu geben.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (17 Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *statix*

wir sind eine Firma die sich im Schwerpunkt mit der Fehlersuche in Netzwerken und Feldbussen beschäftigen. Unser Hauptinteresse liegt nicht am Verkauf von Geräten, sondern an der Dienstleistung ganzheitlich Fehler zu suchen und zu beseitigen. Unsere Statistik sagt bei PN 52% EMV Ursachen,  Software 22%, Wellenphysik 8%, LWL 1%,  Projektierungsfehler 5%, Sonstiges 12%. 
Unter Sonstiges ist über 60% auffällige Baugruppen. Diese Fehler werden mit der Zeit verschwinden.  
Wenn Sie 80% der Fehler finden wollen, könnten Sie auf eine Kabelmessung komplett verzichten. Wir empfehlen Ihnen das jedoch nicht, sondern messen Sie die von Hand gefertigten Kabel von Mac Adresse zu Mac Adresse mit allen Kupplungen, Taps, Schleifringen, usw.  So wie es auch in den PNO Richtlinien steht.
Zum EMV Thema könnten wir Ihnen unseren EMV Lehrgang für Feldbusse und Netzwerke empfehlen. Wenn immer wieder die gleichen Baugruppen an der gleichen Stelle defekt gehen, könnte das auch ein EMV Thema sein.
Zum Thema Software unseren Lehrgang Wireshark.
Rückwirkungsfreie Messstellen gibt es nach unseren Informationen nur 3 Stück von 3 unterschiedlichen Herstellen.
Eine Messstelle empfehlen wir Ihnen dann, wenn Sie die Anlage nicht abstellen dürfen.

IVG Göhringer
www.i-v-g.de


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2018)

Wir haben bei einer neuen Montagelinie alle Anlagen mit Netzwerk-Monitoren einer der hier genannten Firmen ausgestattet.
Bei den bisher aufgetretenen Fehlern waren die Teile wenig hilfreich.
Hier gibt es einen klaren Unterschied in der Fehlersuche zwischen Profibus und Profinet.
Bei Profibus kannst du einen Strang physikalisch überwachen. Also eben Dinge wie Spannungspgel, Reflektionen oder Ähnliches.
Bei Profinet ist das komplett anders. Die Überwachung geschieht hier - wie schon beschrieben - auf Telegrammebene.
Du weißt dann zwar, dass du an bzw. ab einer bestimmten Stelle ein Problem hast, aber bei der konkreten Fehlersuche unterstützen die Geräte dann wenig.
Hier musst du dann weitere Messtechnik auspacken. Also angefangen vom Kabeltester über Schirmstromzangen bis hin zum Analyser.
Was dann da bleibt ist erfahrungsgemäß meist Try und Error.

Just my 2Cents

Blockmove


----------



## Indu-Sol (22 Mai 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen klaren Unterschied in der Fehlersuche zwischen Profibus und Profinet.
> Bei Profibus kannst du einen Strang physikalisch überwachen. Also eben Dinge wie Spannungspgel, Reflektionen oder Ähnliches.
> Bei Profinet ist das komplett anders. Die Überwachung geschieht hier - wie schon beschrieben - auf Telegrammebene.
> Du weißt dann zwar, dass du an bzw. ab einer bestimmten Stelle ein Problem hast, aber bei der konkreten Fehlersuche unterstützen die Geräte dann wenig.
> ...



[FONT=&quot]Im Allgemeinen ist die Vorgehensweise aus unserer Sicht [/FONT][FONT=&quot]bei einem PROFIBUS oder PROFINET Monitoring und einer evtl. Fehlersuche ähnlich. Mit einem Monitoring System wird überprüft, ob die Kommunikation (Logik) fehlerfrei funktioniert. Damit werden ebenso physikalische Fehler aufgedeckt, da diese die Kommunikation beeinflussen. Kommt es nun zu ersten Auffälligkeiten im System wird der Benutzer informiert (noch kein Anlagenstillstand). Wenn die Aufzeichnungen gut ausgewertet werden, lassen sich bereits Schlüsse ziehen, welche Maßnahmen zur Fehlerbehebung (z.B. Gerätetausch, Leitungstest, EMV-Bewertung) geplant und durchgeführt werden müssen. Hierbei ist nun ausschließlich die Bedienung der Messgeräte unterschiedlich bzw. die Bewertung der Ergebnisse. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich gebe Ihnen aber auch Recht, dass[/FONT][FONT=&quot] eine Fehlersuche im PROFIBUS in der Regel einfacher ist, da aktuell mehr Erfahrungswerte vorhanden sind und für die meisten Anwender des Thema PROFINET erst neu ist. [/FONT]


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2018)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Mit einem Monitoring System wird überprüft, ob die Kommunikation (Logik) fehlerfrei funktioniert. Damit werden ebenso physikalische Fehler aufgedeckt, da diese die Kommunikation beeinflussen



Nur leider ist die Spanne zwischen dem Auftreten von Meldungen im Monitorsytem und Anlagenstörungen (S7 Diagnosepuffer) sehr gering.
Das Profinet-Inlinemonitoring ist aus unserer Erfahrung nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Profibusmonitoring.
Bei Profibus handelt es sich - solange keine Repeater eingebaut sind - um einen durchgängigen Bus. Man kann also Spannungspegel, Ströme, Flankensteilheit usw. auswerten und zeitliche Verschlechterungen erkennen. Aussagen zur Qualität des Busses können bei Profibus im laufenden Betrieb ohne viel Aufwand getroffen werden.
Bei Profinet ist dies systembedingt anders.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *statix*,

im Grunde gibt es 2 Arten von Fehlern, Verbaufehler und Alterungseffekte.  Für beide Fehlerarten helfen eine permanente Busüberwachung nur bedingt, als das Sie sagen, jetzt müssen wir einen Fehler suchen und beseitigen.  Darüber hinaus besteht die Gefahr, dass die Anlage im Fehlerfall steht. Also Ausfallkosten entstehen. 
Für Verbaufehler haben wir ein Prüfverfahren zusammengestellt, dass auf unserer Fehlerstatistik basiert, sich also sich stark an der Realität orientiert.
Bei den Alterungseffekten sieht es etwas anders aus. Hier spielen die Umweltfaktoren eine entscheidende Rolle. Kommt es zu  Fehlern, so möchten aus den Fehlern lernen und diese dauerhaft beseitigen.  
Ein Beispiel:
Wie wissen Schneidklemmtechnik ist vibrationsempfindlich. Also vermeiden wir bei starken Vibrationen Schneidklemmtechniken, oder die niederfrequenten Schwingungen des Kabels. Das Wechseln der Steckverbinder im Fehlerfall wäre die Pflege der Fehler.
Wenn das nicht geht,  so könnte man einen anderer Ansatz wählen die Vorhersage, wann der Fehler wieder auftreten könnte und den Steckverbinder vorher zu wechseln. 
Einen weiteren  Ansatz gibt es mit unseren Quicktestern. Damit können wir bis zu einem Jahr vor einem Busausfall die kritischen Steckverbinder finden.  Damit verhindern wir mögliche Busausfälle.  Mit jedem Steckverbinder den wir finden, haben wir einen möglichen Anlagenausfall verhindert, und damit mögliche Ausfallkosten gespart. 

IVG Göhringer
www.i-v-g.de


----------

